
Reply to Scobleizer's "Silicon Valley VC Disease" - 13ren
http://scobleizer.com/2008/07/26/the-silicon-valley-vc-disease/#comment-1992142
======
PStamatiou
"that will drive tectonic shifts in the technology landscape"

and i was just getting used to the whole paradigm shift buzzword..

------
fredwilson
sweet. a comment as a headline link on hacker news! this service rocks.

